# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  War and histroy

## oriental

Battle of Stalingrad:



Krushchev and Breshvev were there.

http://www.tipsimages.it/Photo/ShowI...=start&chcr=cr

----------


## oriental

Mein Kampf:

----------


## oriental

Evil Leaders

----------


## oriental

Enter Gorbachev:

----------


## oriental

BBC Emperor Hirohita Biography:

----------


## oriental

Russian Revolution in colour:

----------


## oriental

Born in the USSR:

----------


## oriental

BBC

The Fall of Singapore

----------


## oriental

Battlefield Campaign in the Balkans:

----------


## oriental

Ottoman Empire War Machine:

----------


## oriental

The Crimean War (1853-1856):

----------


## oriental

100 Years' War The Battle of Agincourt

----------


## oriental

Chinese repeating crossbow:




It was not accurate but fast. The French had archers in the 100 Years' War who used crossbow that were slow.

http://www.brlsi.org/museum-collecti...weaponry/17489

http://www.china-mike.com/facts-abou...se-inventions/

http://www.computersmiths.com/chines...n/crossbow.htm

http://www.arco-iris.com/George/chu-ko-nu.htm

http://www.atarn.org/chinese/rept_xbow.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repeating_crossbow

----------


## oriental

Ancient Chinese inventions:

----------


## oriental

BBC

Building Burma Death Railway (Movie The ridgeon the River Kwai)

----------


## oriental

Documentary The Bridge on the River Kwai

----------


## John Doe

> BBC
> 
> The Fall of Singapore


My great grand uncle was an Aussie soldier stationed in Singapore when it fell in '42. He was sent to a Japanese POW camp, it was tye jungle, they lived in huts, suffered from tropical diseases and were fed rotten rice by the guards. My uncle survived but many of his mates unfortunately died.

----------


## oriental

Did you see the Emperor Hirohito biography. He was the 'Dr. Mengela' of Japan. He conducted disease experiments on Chinese prisoners. He escaped the trial for a war criminal.

I must say BBC does produce first-class documentary.

----------


## John Doe

> Did you see the Emperor Hirohito biography. He was the 'Dr. Mengela' of Japan. He conducted disease experiments on Chinese prisoners. He escaped the trial for a war criminal.
> 
> I must say BBC does produce first-class documentary.


Many Japanese war criminals unfortunately escaped justice. Indeed, when I visited my cousin in England 2 months ago there were always interesting high quality BBC documentaries in the evening. Just one reason not to leave the UK.  :Poh:

----------


## oriental

Yes, for the Americans it was the Communists and not the Nazi or Japanese racists who were now the enemies. Later it would be the Jihadists. There is no end to it. It is really a game of who is the Top Dog. Same specie fights are usually about the pecking order. They kill each other over the harem, turf or food. When the apex predators are eliminated then the beta predators try to take over and they become the alpha as they succeed and grow bigger in body size. The mesopredators are chimpanzees, baboons, coyotes, etc. when man has succeeded in destroying the lions, tigers, wolves, bears, eagles, etc.

So the former ally Soviets become the dreaded Communists.

----------


## Angela

> Yes, for the Americans it was the Communists and not the Nazi or Japanese racists who were now the enemies. Later it would be the Jihadists. There is no end to it. It is really a game of who is the Top Dog. Same specie fights are usually about the pecking order. They kill each other over the harem, turf or food. When the apex predators are eliminated then the beta predators try to take over and they become the alpha as they succeed and grow bigger in body size. The mesopredators are chimpanzees, baboons, coyotes, etc. when man has succeeded in destroying the lions, tigers, wolves, bears, eagles, etc.
> 
> So the former ally Soviets become the dreaded Communists.


I sometimes think that men have always loved war. There are some women (more than men would credit) who would be perfectly happy to have that y chromosome finally disappear and the species evolve so that we don't need men to procreate. I am not one of them, but some culling of the herd to remove the "rabid dogs" and stop them from spreading their mayhem and violence (and their genes) certainly seems like a good idea to me theoretically.

However, all wars and all sides in all wars are *not* morally equivalent, and to think so is to misread history,in my opinion. 

In the case of American history, some more detailed reading would reveal to you that there has always been a pronounced isolationist strand in American political life. Whatever Roosevelt's personal feelings on the matter, the most he could do for Britain was send supplies. (Let's not get involved in conspiracy theories, please.) I personally think that was unfortunate, and that America should have gone to Britain's aide earlier. It was, in my opinion, a moral imperative to defeat Nazi Germany. However, America didn't get into the war until Pearl Harbor was bombed, because the American public did not want to get involved, neither in the Pacific nor in Europe. The Japanese made a severe miscalculation. 

As for the Soviet Union, there was an unfortunate tendency among "leftist" intellectuals in Europe and the U.S. to romanticize Communism, and to refuse to see it as it really was. I'm not saying I don't understand why that was so...I come from an area that was highly Anarchist and Communist and I understand the reasons for their choices, especially when the other choice seemed to be fascism/Nazism. That doesn't change the fact that they were both, in my opinion, evil ideologies. The "fellow travelers" in the U.S. were willfully blind. My "pet hate" in that regard is Lillian Hellman, of whom Mary McCarthy once famously said, "Every word she writes is a lie, and that includes "a" and "the"...a brilliant woman, Mary McCarthy, and one of my heroines. 

If you think that all American military and civilian leaders during War War II had similarly starry eyed views of the Communists you are mistaken. War makes for strange bedfellows. You have to pick your battles for the appropriate times. The disastrous decisions made at Yalta have more to do, I think, with Roosevelt's failing health than with any lack of clear sightedness about the designs of Joe Stalin, but that could be debated.

As for ISIS, we are dealing with the modern equivalent of Nazism. I cannot believe that anyone could see it as anything other than unadulterated evil. The west, will, in my opinion, rue the day that they allowed them to get this much power and territory.

----------


## oriental

I think you take it too personally. I am saying there is 'pecking order' mechanism at work. Look at all herbivores and even predators like lions. Rams and deer will fight to the death during rut season thus in the wild big horns are natural. Lions and elephants vie for supremacy at the "grassy bedroom" for not one but all the females in the herd. Men are no different. They all animals but with bigger brains so they are more cunning. Chimpanzees our ancestors also engage in this kind of behavior. May be this is how species are formed. The situation I am projecting in politics is that the top dog likes the monopoly of power whether in a family, a tribe, nation, empire or league of nations. No matter what the country it will try to dominate till it weakens and another ascend in its place. Nothing lasts forever.

----------


## Angela

Yes, I have this bad habit of taking rape, sexual slavery, beheadings, crucifixions, the mass slaughter of unarmed men and women, and the killing of babies both seriously and personally.

If I really believed that men are hard wired this way, I would regretfully support either massive genetic engineering, or figuring out a way to procreate without you guys....

----------


## oriental

> Yes, I have this bad habit of taking rape, sexual slavery, beheadings, crucifixions, the mass slaughter of unarmed men and women, and the killing of babies both seriously and personally.
> 
> If I really believed that men are hard wired this way, I would regretfully support either massive genetic engineering, or figuring out a way to procreate without you guys....


Your comments raised a lot of issues and I sort of have some sort of answer which may not satisfy you.


· Man’s life is no cakewalk either. He has to join the the war and in peace time hunt for game, work the fields or look after herd or mind the sheep.

· Hunting skills certainly helped in learning to kill.

· Protecting herd also helped in learning to kill with arrow or spear.

· We seem to think that pastoralism, horses (chariots or mounted archers, sword and archer weaponry may have advanced empire creation. These activities may have led to patriarchal system as women often died at child birth so women were scarce in the steppes.

· Empire building in Central and South America was runner-based.

· The interpretation of celestial events as doings of the gods brought a lot of fear to the Aztecs and Incas. A good harvest was attributed to a god who was sacrificed to with human blood. At first it was the royals who probably sacrificed their babies then changed to members of the tribe to prisoners and then to other tribes. They went on raids to capture sacrificial victims. The Spaniards brought this to an end.

· Human sacrifice was a common feature in early human civilization. It was practised in the Middle East. The statue of the god Moloch had a huge mouth and victims were shoved into the mouth. The interior of the mouth has a huge fire burning. Human sacrifice was practised by the Sadhus in India not too long ago.

· Horse or equine mastery in Arabia 9,000 years ago or Kazakhstan 5,000 years ago may be the origin of horse culture. The first historical empires were in the Middle East with Sargon. The story is that he usurped the existing royal line.

· Shepherding in marginal grasslands led to desertification in Middle East and Central Asia.

· Junkyard dogs are the meanest.

· Nomads and shepherds if they couldn’t trade their meat or hides often resorted to violence with robbery and violent raids against settlements.

· Hunter gatherers were reportedly matriarchal which is possible. Among the herbivores horses are matriarchal. It is the ones with horns like goats, deer, buffalo that battle each other for their harem. Male horses are same as the female horses unless you look below.

Rape, sexual slavery, , crucifixions, and the killing of babies - Ancient crimes.

Beheadings - French Revolutions Monarchy and Aristocrats enjoying life while people could not get bread just like the Russian Revolution

Mass slaughter of unarmed men and women – Alexander the Great mass slaughter of the citizens of Thebes to show Greek cities not to resist, Julius Caesar mass slaughter of Druids as they were the instigators of war being the learned ones both priest and warriors, Genghis Khan mass slaughter of Khwarezm cities in vengeance for the Khwarezm Governor showing disrespect and murder of Genghis Khan’s ambassadors and to instil fear. 


Hermaphrodite worms with both sex organs battle each other to impregnate the other. It seems to enjoy impregnating but not being impregnated. It is inefficient and doesn't seem to benefit the species so it has been limited in its role in the animal world. Creatures with defined sex roles gained the upper hand as less time and effort were wasted reproducing. Sexually specialized i.e. (male/female) animals dominate the world.

Human foetuses have the rudiments of both sex organs. The Y chromosome, I think, suppresses the development of ovaries and vagina while the presence of XX chromosomes suppress the development of the testes and penis. I can see the formative structure of the testes could have been developed into the ovaries with the XX chromosomes. The clitoris is actually a mini penis. I have seen pictures of hermaphrodites with breasts and penises perhaps they have XXY chromosomes or somehow their DNA is screwed up. But that is to be expected as evolution starts with accidental or environmental adaptive change in the DNA.


Reptiles seem to be unusual. Crocodile's sex seem to determined by water temperature as it grows. I don't know too much about them.

Men are hard wired this way - Violence origin is unknown. In the insect world it is the females which are the aggressors. The drones die off after they mate with the queen. The dinosaurs' fiercest and largest members were females e. g. Sue in the Chicago Museum is a 40-foot female Tyrannosaurus Rex. It is the female lions that do all the hunting.

Genetics is at its infancy and anyone who had done programming knows how a little mistakes produce innumerable errors down the line.


Look at the numbers. ACGT instead of 0 and 1.

Byte = 0000, 0001, 0011, 0111 
1111, 1000, 1100, 1110

1001, 1101, 1011, 0110 

1010, 0110, 0011, 0101


Byte of two bits of 0 and 1= 2^4 = 16 permutations.

Four bases ACGT form our DNA byte.
Gene = tens of thousands of ACGT bytes with various combinations.

The numbers are overwhelming. Even supercomputers cannot handle them.

----------


## oriental

General Heinz Guderian was the architect of the Blitzkrieg. Before tanks were lined up with infantry line cannons in support of infantry charges. It was Guderian who decided to actually have tanks do the charging. His strategy was to find a weakness in the defense line and attack it. Bombing the weak spot was even better. Once the tanks broke through the tanks outflanked the defenses and they were on their way to victory. The tanks with their armor were almost invulnerable to gunfire from rifles.

----------


## oriental

I haven't watched the video yet. I admit I have a bad habit of posting videos I haven't seen. I will watch it at home later. The title seemed intriguing so I posted it. Greece seems to be the topic so that is why I picked it.

Fantastic design.

----------


## oriental

BBC Hitler's escape




The Russians say Hitlers committed suicide. 

Last I watched the video. The American scientist's DNA testing of 'Hitler' skull with bullet hole is that of a female.

----------


## oriental

I have heard rumors that the Americans refocused their 'enemies' towards Communists and let Nazis escape to South America maybe twenty years ago.

How Hitler got away History Channel

----------


## oriental

The true history of the Swastika




My interpretation is that there are four spokes meaning the four seasons and it seems to be turning meaning a cycle of four seasons i.e. a farmer's sense of never-ending time.

----------


## oriental

When the Moors ruled Europe

----------


## oriental

African Moors in Spain

----------


## oriental

Hundreds of black negro (means black) Moor images in Europe

----------


## oriental

King James A history of Black Nobility in Europe

----------


## oriental

Dr. Booker T. Coleman The history and science of the Moors

----------


## oriental

The Moors: The greatest race traitors in Black history

----------


## oriental

Dr. Ivan Van Sertima - Africans/Moors/Blacks in European history (pre-history to modern history)

----------


## oriental

In search of Beowulf BBC Michael Wood




I saw the cartoon movie.

----------


## oriental

BBC An Islamic history of Europe

----------


## oriental

Hitler tested Atomic Bomb in the last days of World war II
Yahoo News.




> History was almost very, very different, according to a new German TV documentary. 
> 
> Hitler was extremely close to unleashing an atom bomb on his enemies in the last days of World War II, according to Germany’s ZDF channel. 
> 
> Prototypes of the device had been tested on Russian soldiers, according to the documentary, ‘The Search for HItler’s Atom Bomb’.
> 
> Many senior Nazi scientists went on to work in the U.S. military after the war - and records remain classified, according to the documentary makers. 
> 
> The documentary’s claims focus on S.S. General Hans Kammler, who used 175,000 concentration camp inmates for slave labour in secret weapons factories. 
> ...


https://ca.news.yahoo.com/hitler--te...9.html#75cRCkr

----------


## oriental

Hublot: Antikythera mechanism




It is believed that Archimedes may have made a model or designed a prototype and 80 years after his death the Antikythera mechanism (a planetary sort-of watch whereby by turning a dial the arms show positions of five planets and the moon's eclipse, etc.) was constructed and the only one found.

----------


## oriental

The Antikythera Exhibition opening

----------


## oriental

The 2000-year-old computer Decoding the Antikythera mechanism

----------


## oriental

Carl Friedrich Gauss




Considered the one of top three mathematicians along with Archimedes and Sir Isaac Newton by Math experts.

----------


## oriental

Famous Mathematicians - 32 greatest mathematicians of all (even future? should in the past) time




I never had a liking for math even though I was good but not excellent at it. Over the years I began to realize they affected society a lot for without math science would be just experiments like biology or something.

----------


## oriental

Women who travel to Turkey for sex. Western men travelled to Ukraine for young women.




Notice the women are blondes or redheads. Reverse sex trade when Turks got beauties from the Caucasus.

----------


## oriental

Desperate Western men hunting for wives in Ukraine

----------


## oriental

Major General Smedley Butler, USMC: 'War is a Racket'




> War Profits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://archive.org/details/WarIsARacket

http://fas.org/man/smedley.htm

http://www.patriotstore.co.uk/war-racket/

http://www.ratical.org/ratville/CAH/warisaracket.pdf

----------


## oriental

Frederick II of Prussia




He had disputes with the Hapsburg over Silesia and got his opportunity when Maria Teresa became Empress. She was also the mother of the Queen of France Marie Antoinette.

----------


## oriental

Empress Maria Teresa of Austria




> Maria Theresa found herself in a difficult situation. *She did not know enough about matters of state and she was unaware of the weakness of her father's ministers. She decided to rely on her father's advice to retain his councillors and defer to her husband, whom she considered to be more experienced, on other matters. Both decisions, though natural, later gave cause for regret.* Ten years later, Maria Theresa recalled in her _Political Testament_ the circumstances under which she had ascended: "I found myself without money, without credit, without army, without experience and knowledge of my own and finally, also without any counsel because each one of them at first wanted to wait and see how things would develop."[32][57]
> 
> *She dismissed the possibility that other countries might try to seize her territories* and immediately started ensuring the imperial dignity for herself;[58] since a woman could not be elected Holy Roman Empress, Maria Theresa wanted to secure the imperial office for her husband. However, Francis Stephen did not possess enough land or rank within the Holy Roman Empire.[59] In order to make him eligible for the imperial throne and to enable him to vote in the imperial elections as elector of Bohemia (which she couldn't because of her sex), Maria Theresa made Francis Stephen co-ruler of the Austrian and Bohemian lands on 21 November 1740.[60] However, it took more than a year for the Diet of Hungary to accept Francis Stephen as co-ruler.[61][62] Despite her love for him and his position as co-ruler, Maria Theresa never allowed her husband to decide matters of state and often dismissed him from council meetings when they disagreed.[63]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Theresa

----------


## oriental

Maria Teresa of Austria family. She had 16 children just like Queen Victoria of England

----------


## oriental

Hedy Lamarr, Hollywood star of Samson and Delilah was also an inventor. However, later in life she was caught shoplifting even though she had $60,000.

http://hedy-lamarr.org/about-hedy/invention/

----------


## oriental

The Manchus - barbarian Emperors by Amanda Ryder

http://www.sacu.org/manchu.html

http://asianhistory.about.com/od/glo...The-Manchu.htm

http://www.chinahighlights.com/trave...ity/manchu.htm

http://alphahistory.com/chineserevol...-qing-dynasty/

https://www.quora.com/How-were-the-M...he-Han-Chinese

https://www.quora.com/How-and-why-di...e-into-Chinese

http://www.thechinastory.org/2013/01...-mark-elliott/

https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-d...-Mongol-people

https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-di...and-Han-people

http://history.stackexchange.com/que...g-part-of-chin

----------


## oriental

Chinese cry: We hate the Qing emperors and the Manchus




They massacred Chinese people.

Indeed, Tomenable makes a mistake that Manchus are Chinese. They are Mongol people so they massacred Oirats who are Mongols. It is just one mongol killing another mongol.

The Manchus may have had a score to settle with mongols. Jin Dynasties were Jurchen people i.e. ancesters of Manchus. The mongols defeated the Jin Dynasty 1115-1234 to form the Yuan Dynasty. After the Ming Dynasty fell the Manchus took over to form the Qing Dynasty. However, the Oirats, mongols, were threatening and the Mnachus knew how dangerous they were to their rule since they just took control of China. The Qing Emperor tried to spit the mongols into four groups but the leader refused so the Qing Emperor decided to destroy the mongols by killing the males and having the wives and children to his men and allies.

Of course this helped me understand why the mongols were a spent force and how Inner Mongolia became part of China. It was the Manchus who did it.

----------


## oriental

The most revealing wink of the 20th century:

----------


## oriental

Proof LBJ ducked




We were returning home on the star Ferry from Hong Kong Island and my brother said Kennedy has been assassinated. I thought 'oh well I will catch up on the news tomorrow'. Tomorrow came and Oswald was assassinate by a gunman Jack Ruby. So I missed everything. This event convinced me to read the news right there and then on the spot from then on.

----------


## oriental

George Bush Sr. was near the Texas Depository during the JFK assassination.

----------


## oriental

JFK assassination plot conspiracy

----------


## oriental

Pentagon insider on the JFK assassination

----------


## oriental

Pentagon's destruction of evidence

----------


## oriental

Allen Dulles the brains behind JFK assassination

----------


## oriental

Bow Barracks forever movie




This movie is an attempt to help the barracks survive. It could be demolished and the Anglo-Indian community wants it saved. It is over 100 years old. When we lived there in the 50s it was still very nice. A British officer who became a police sergeant, lived there at the end of the block on the ground floor. His mother was Chinese. He was very handsome. He looked like Peter O'Toole in 'Lawrence of Arabia'.

The barracks was quiet and boring nothing like the movie. Maybe it has over the years they became problematic after we left as the Anglo-Indians were not looked at favorably by the Indians. The Anglo-Indians were the middlemen between the Brits and Indians so there is residual anger towards them after the Brits left. It is only the poor who remained as the richer Anglo-Indians moved to Australia, U.K., New Zealand, Canada and USA.

----------


## oriental

Special Report: Kolkata Bow Barracks (in Hindi)

----------


## oriental

https://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...A4UQMwgkKAgwCA

We lived in the ground floor.

----------


## oriental

The Xia Dynasty

----------


## oriental

*Archaeologists Discover Ancient Pyramid In Kazakhstan OLDER Than Egyptian Structures*


https://ca.news.yahoo.com/archaeologists-discover-ancient-pyramid-kazakhstan-103619638.html




> View photos
> _
> _
> 
> These are the incredible pictures of what is believed to be a 3,000-year-old pyramid in the steppes of Kazakhstan.
> Local scientist Viktor Novozhenov says the structure, in the steppes of Sary-Arka near the city of Karaganda, is an ancient mausoleum which he says resembles those built in the area by the Begazy-Dandybai culture between the 12th and 8th centuries BC.
> However, he dates this pyramid to long before that period.
> View photos
> _
> ...

----------

